# SWA not cheap any more?



## x3 skier (Jun 2, 2011)

"Can't Call Southwest a Discount Airline These Days" from the Wall Street Journal

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304563104576359371667910458.html

Never had the opportunity to fly Southwest as they don't serve any airport near me. But it sounds like it may pay to search others if one is looking for the lowest fares. 

Cheers


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 2, 2011)

*I have to agree with that from what I've observed*



x3 skier said:


> "Can't Call Southwest a Discount Airline These Days" from the Wall Street Journal
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304563104576359371667910458.html
> 
> ...



I used SW on my most recent flight because it was the only non-stop flight out of my area to my destination.  All other flights booked last year and this year were booked through other airlines because the pricing was much better.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 2, 2011)

I gave up on SWA a few years ago.  It used to be worth driving to the next county to save but not anymore.  Back to American and I get an assigned seat.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 2, 2011)

SWA recently offered us fares to a destination that nearly matched the cost to drive (gas was ~$4/gal.).

Their "internet" price and "bags fly free" policy usually puts them in front of the legacy airlines. However, their cattle-herding method of loading an airplane, while very efficient, is a bit degrading.

So, if its close, I'll go with someone else.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jun 2, 2011)

*Completly Agree- SWA is over priced*

I used to be able to fly from Sacramento to So Cal for less than $100 R/T. These days the same ticket is over $200.  

I have taken to driving (for 2 people its cheaper to drive) to So Cal or driving to the Bay Area and flying Jet Blue or Virgin America. Plus SWA recently changed their Rapid Rewards program for the worse. A customer gives up a lot with SWA, - - no in flight entertainment, small cramped seats, tiny 737s, no assigned seating, long lines, cattle calls, etc. With SWA high prices and inconvenience it is simple not worth it anymore. 

Personally, I hope Virgin America enters the Sacramento market and Jet Blue expands beyond Long Beach and JFK. 
Are you listing SWA competitors?  

-TJ


----------



## Dori (Jun 3, 2011)

We have been flying SW for almost 10 years. We drive from Toronto to Buffalo in order to do this. Over the past year or so, I have noticed a big difference in their fares. Since they rolled out their RR2 rewards program, I think they have lost many leisure-travel customers. Their reward program used to be awesome, but alas, no more.

Dori


----------



## jlwquilter (Jun 3, 2011)

I recently priced SouthWest for a trip and it was WAY HIGHER than American. I thought I must have messed up some how in selecting flights because the price was so out of line! But unfortunately no.

I'll still price them out of course but now I don't rush to check them first.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 3, 2011)

We have flown SW a lot, mostly Ontario, CA to Oakland. Ontario is our closest airport. Recently, I needed to fly on little notice and Jet Blue had a cheaper fare from Long Beach. It evaporated as I was booking. However, Starwood, American Express allows booking using points with Jet Blue and Southwest does not, so I used points to make the flight. I had never flown Jet Blue. It really does have more leg room, bigger seats, better service and better entertainment. It may be worth it for us to sometimes drive to Long Beach for Jet Blue. Also, SW new rapid rewards program is really not good for us. We fly short hops on the cheapest flights. We used to get good benefits from their program, but no longer.
Liz


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 3, 2011)

You all are correct.  I have flown SW ever since they were a 3 city airline in Texas.  They are no longer the low fare airline they used to be.  

There are three things they still have going for them.  First, you don't pay for checked bags; second, you don't have $100 fees to change your flights; and third, when you cancel, your funds are available to you for 12 months.

George


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 3, 2011)

None of the airlines are 'cheap' anymore. They are all subject to $3.65/gal jet fuel. SW dodged that bullet for several years by luckily (and skillfully) buying fuel futures, but sadly those are expired. They surveyed their passengers- many of the most loyal being business passengers- who let them know they didn't want to have to que up well in advance of boarding to get a decent seat. SW answered by instituting the A-B-C lines determined by fare and check-in time.

SW business passengers let them know that they didn't want to compete with grandma/grandpa vacationers and families on cheap 'Ding' fares so they made the 'new' award criteria more business traveler friendly.

Still, if you are checking bags, and are going between SW-served cities, I still think SW offers good value- especially compared to cancellable tickets on legacy carriers.

The above are just my opinions and certainly some individual flights and specials will beat SW's price, but I will remain a true blue and orange devotee until something better comes along. Hopefully it won't have a big dog painted on the side.

Jim Ricks


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jun 3, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> [snip]Still, if you are checking bags, and are going between SW-served cities, I still think SW offers good value- especially compared to cancellable tickets on legacy carriers.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Jim Ricks



With the recent changes to SW credits so that the credit can only be used by the person holding the ticket, I am not sure that it is appropriate to compare them to refundable tickets on legacy carriers.  Also, while SW is good for early changes, they are worse for last minute changes, as most legacy airlines will usually let you do a same day stand by for a resonable fee.  -- Suzanne


----------



## Paumavista (Jun 3, 2011)

*Just cancelled our SW Visa - No longer fans*

When we lived in CA for many years we traveled up and down the coast regularly for business and pleasure.  The flights were frequent, well priced, and the benefits program was absolutely one of the best.

Things have changed.....although we still have a few "free tickets" left in our account we just cancelled our credit card (after 15 years).  Not sure if there's been some top level management changes within the company but they sure have changed business tactics.......we're no longer fans.

Judy


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 4, 2011)

I have never flown SWA, but their 737's would beat the heck out of the Colgan Coffins (Q400 prop planes) that CO and UA are increasingly flying.  I have so far found other options to avoid being Q'ed on CO, and even the Barbie Jets beat the Q400.  CO now has only one mainline aircraft between its Newark gatway and RDU and none between that gateway and DCA, the two domestic legs I most often fly.  One huge plus for SWA is that it is all mainline aircraft, but having no international flights or even international partners makes it useless to me.

RyanAir keeps talking about coming to America, and if they do, then the US carreirs will find out what a REAL LCC is.




tahoeJoe said:


> I used to be able to fly from Sacramento to So Cal for less than $100 R/T. These days the same ticket is over $200.
> 
> I have taken to driving (for 2 people its cheaper to drive) to So Cal or driving to the Bay Area and flying Jet Blue or Virgin America. Plus SWA recently changed their Rapid Rewards program for the worse. A customer gives up a lot with SWA, - - no in flight entertainment, small cramped seats, tiny 737s, no assigned seating, long lines, cattle calls, etc. With SWA high prices and inconvenience it is simple not worth it anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 4, 2011)

It depends on where you are.  I have picked up a number of $40-50 one way tickets on EasyJet, RyanAir, and Wizz Air lately.


'





Passepartout said:


> None of the airlines are 'cheap' anymore. They are all subject to $3.65/gal jet fuel. SW dodged that bullet for several years by luckily (and skillfully) buying fuel futures, but sadly those are expired. They surveyed their passengers- many of the most loyal being business passengers- who let them know they didn't want to have to que up well in advance of boarding to get a decent seat. SW answered by instituting the A-B-C lines determined by fare and check-in time.
> 
> SW business passengers let them know that they didn't want to compete with grandma/grandpa vacationers and families on cheap 'Ding' fares so they made the 'new' award criteria more business traveler friendly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dori (Jun 4, 2011)

I would love to see RyanAir enter the U.S. market. Perhaps it's time for a real shake-up.

Dori


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 4, 2011)

Dori said:


> I would love to see RyanAir enter the U.S. market. Perhaps it's time for a real shake-up.
> 
> Dori



I don't know about this- I use the w.c. a couple times on a flight and should RyanAir go thru with their fee-to-pee proposal it could be a challenge to have the correct change needed to gain entree!

What about EasyJet?


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 4, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> RyanAir keeps talking about coming to America, and if they do, then the US carreirs will find out what a REAL LCC is.



And what a pain it can be. 

Cheers


----------



## JeffW (Jun 4, 2011)

One advantage (from SWA's perspective) is since they aren't on airlines reservation systems, their fares aren't easily compared with other airlines.  I'm sure there are a lot of travellers that go to www.swa.com first, search for a flight, think it's probably a decent price, and book it, without ever having checked other airlines.

Jeff


----------



## Jimster (Jun 4, 2011)

*swa*

Maybe the flights where the roof rips off are cheaper


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok, I have some Southwest credits and bump vouchers which must be used.

Was booking trips for Summer and Fall - are the fares UP there! Plus, I still have several FREE (older vouchers) trips that I have to use. Makes driving to Florida for the winter look cheap(er).

Or should I learn the word AMTRAK? 

$254 RT is the Amtrak fare - cheap than gas & tolls, about the same amount of time. Oh, I did this in Dec 1970 ...


----------



## Bwolf (Jun 6, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> The above are just my opinions and certainly some individual flights and specials will beat SW's price, but I will remain a true blue and orange devotee until something better comes along. Hopefully it won't have a big dog painted on the side.
> 
> Jim Ricks



My wife and I tend to agree with you, but the catering to business passengers is annoying.  Let their companies buy the more expensive tickets on the legacy airlines. 

On a more serious note, we are waiting to see what effect the Air Tran merger will have on Southwest and its business practices.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 6, 2011)

Jimster said:


> Maybe the flights where the roof rips off are cheaper


I thought convertibles cost more than hard tops.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 6, 2011)

While SW still offers two free bags, and makes it easy to change flights when necessary, I'll continue to fly them.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 6, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Ok, I have some Southwest credits and bump vouchers which must be used.
> 
> Was booking trips for Summer and Fall - are the fares UP there! Plus, I still have several FREE (older vouchers) trips that I have to use. Makes driving to Florida for the winter look cheap(er).
> 
> ...



Maybe you could do the one way car (1Way rental code) rental with Hertz.  They move the fleet south every year.  Not sure what month but maybe it would coincide with AKV trip.   

I did this once going north in May to DC and cost me less than $100 a week to drive north in a taurus with GPS free from Miami and leave it in Dulles.  I know they come south too.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm a regular Alaska Airlines flyer on the West Coast.  I do regularly check SWA fares for my itineraries, and SWA seldom is a cheap as what I can get on Alaska. More often SWA is significantly more expensive - $100 more expensive on a $500 itinerary is not uncommon.  When SWA is cheaper it's usually only about $25 or so - which is not enough to make me it worth my while to forego the Alaska Airlines miles and MVP perks.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 6, 2011)

They've never been a good deal for me.  I think the main reason is that they don't fly directly to anywhere I go, and they price things by the segment (unlike most other airlines, where a connecting flight is usually cheaper).


----------



## mrsstats (Jun 7, 2011)

Since I like being home from the airport in 10 minutes, we only go where SW flies.  We don't find the fares at JFK or Laguadia any better than on Long Island.


----------

